# I am returing to the forums, because I truly do miss it here



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello, again,

I have not posted here or anonymously viewed the forums for that matter, in about three months. I have had personal reasons for this, and I feel that I am happy to start posting again.

Having only one friend who also enjoys classical music, I often hear a new work and wish to discuss the exciting aspects of it with other people, only to find out I have no one to discuss it with. So that is the main reason for my return.

I have decided to not post in the composition forums for my own reasons. However, if you still would like to hear my latest attempts at composing, see my SoundCloud site:

__
https://soundcloud.com/

That is all I am talking about composition in public here however. Feel free to private message me any comments or questions however. I would be more than happy to discuss it there.

Look forward to communicating with you all again,

Evan.


----------

